# Hedgehog Sounds



## Amanda&Orbie (Feb 24, 2011)

hi i was wondering if any of you guys could tell me sounds your hedgie makes. i've noticed that sometimes i can hear a sort of high pitched whining noise coming from orbies cage. have any of you noticed the same thing?


----------



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah! they kind of squeak when they're sniffing around. It's my favorite sound Marcel makes.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny 'whiffles' (the high pitched whining noise) like a freight-train, purrs, huffs, chirps, sighs, snores, snorts, and smacks his lips! He is quite the little noise maker.


----------



## Amanda&Orbie (Feb 24, 2011)

lol okay thanks i didnt know if i should be worried or not. but he rarely does that haha


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> Pliny 'whiffles' (the high pitched whining noise) like a freight-train, purrs, huffs, chirps, sighs, snores, snorts, and smacks his lips! He is quite the little noise maker.


Norman makes those noises too, except for purring. Haven't heard that one from him yet. He also makes a puffing sound with his nose when he's digging around in my shirt while he's on my lap. He'll shove his head around under there, bump into my hand, then puff with his nose a few times. Not too sure what exactly he's doing, but he seems to enjoy it. I suppose I could say that about a number of things he does... :lol:


----------

